# Natural BFP with undetectable AMH



## mfmcmoo

Hi All - I have posted this message in other sections, but thought I would add it here as well.
It is very early days, but I just got a natural BFP. 
In August, I did a series of blood tests to see where I was (I was still breastfeeding): DHEA 109 /Dl; FSH 9.7 mUI/ml; Estradpiol 104 pmol/L, Day 21 LH was 3.6 mUI/L and AMH was <0.08 ng/mL. I went to see the fertility doc 4 weeks ago, just to have a chat and check that all looked okay. He did an internal scan and said that he could see 4 follicles of varying sizes on the left (the right has always been a disaster), he also confirmed that my AMH level was very very low, but was confident that as long as he could see some follicles and I was ovulating - there would be a chance (he could not tell if I was actually ovulating though). We were going to start mild stimulation with Femara in January and natural sex and see how we went for 3 months. Anyway, was 3 days late (although started spotting on actual day AF was supposed to start, so was convinced that I was not pregnant and was getting annoyed that AF had not shown up properly). Also thought that the chasteberry I had taken at full strength that particular month (wanted to test if I could feel myself ovulating) had messed up my cycle (I did actually feel I had ovulated). No other symptoms at all - infact all the usual AF symptoms - irritability on a particular day, craving for sugar/meat on other days, bloated and cramping feeling. Anyway - to cut to the chase - BFP confirmed with blood test yesterday and first early scan due next week to do an early check. 
I wanted to say - I had been taking supplements according to my list for 2-3 (the first section which is quite long) months and really believe this is what worked for me. I did sometimes vary the dosages. And I had the very occasional small glass of wine/instant decaf coffee/chocolate. But - please, please read the list as it may just help http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
Cheers


----------



## Artypants

Hi there

Congratulations thats amazing news! I think doctors can give such a bleak picture and would suggest donor eggs quicker than I think they should. I also have just had a natural bfp with low AMH its very very early days but it should give hope that it CAN happen.

Good luck x


----------



## mfmcmoo

Awesome Artypants - let us know how things go. I have my first ver early scan on Wednesday.

Cheers


----------



## Attagirl

Congratulations both of you!!!!!! Really happy for you both and grateful that you chose to post as I also have a low AMH and having just had a miscarriage am always in desperately in need of hope. 

Mfmcmoo - after the effort you put into that supplements list, which many people will benefit from, you truly deserve it!

I wish you both the smoothest of journeys (and for selfish reasons) hope that this is the start of the 2013 FertilityFriends babyboom!

Take care of yourselves and thanks again!


----------



## Artypants

Thanks Atagirl, I think its a case of not giving up and the doctors are not always right, I also felt that acupuncture was the key to getting my body balanced and healthy so if you can afford it then it may be worth a course of treatment. Loads of luck and I think 2013 is going to be a better year xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Artypants. I have been having acupuncture on and off for about 6 months and am also a huge fan. Only reason I'm not having it at the moment is work/ time, but I have resigned (drastic step I know) so in 3 weeks time, I will have lots of time to chill and despite the costs will be having some acupuncture too. I am hoping that the rest, some healthy eating, exercise and rest make everything fall into place...we shall see!


----------



## Tulipsss

Hi all
Just to add another positive story to give hope!! I too have low AMH levels (latest tests were 3.2).  I was told that I would need IVF if I had any chance of concieving and even then my chances would be reduced....that was in September (2012).  Since then I had gone to a private clinic and was due to start IVF treatment earlier this month (Jan) However - in the middle of last month I got a natural BFP!!!  
I am now 11 weeks pregnant and after 2 early scans (for reassurance) everything looks good to go!!
Just wanted to share as I know how it feels to get the low AMH news. Dont lose hope guys it IS possible - as my GP said - it only takes 1!!!!
Lxxx


----------



## Artypants

Fantastic! Thats amazing news congratulations! Oooh I do love a good success story x


----------



## Attagirl

Tulipsss - congrats and thanks for posting. Fingers crossed that I can provide another success story soon       !


----------



## Chloe6

Thank you this link is reassuring. In the last 2 years since m son was born I have had 2 chemical pg and 1 mc at 13 weeks. I am 38 and have just found out that my amh is classed as undetectable at 1.17 and my AFC was 1 and 2-3. I have felt devastated since and have decided to give up ttc as we have toddler and ttc is getting us so down. Whilst we are not going to be ttc, I have decided not to use contraception for the rest of this year and its nice to know that there is a chance of BFP anyway
Chloe x


----------



## Artypants

Sadly things did not go well for me at my 12 weeks (+6) my baby was diagnosed with triploidy syndrome so I had to say goodbye to my little girl in feb, I hope I have got a normal egg in there somewhere. Good luck to all of the ladies on here x


----------



## mfmcmoo

So sorry for your loss Artypants. Stay strong.
x


----------



## Lilly83

Thanks for posting this

I also have a low AMH of 3 and only 4 AFCs, and i'm only 29 

I have stage 4 endo too, I am taking all the supplements on your list Mfmcmoo, thanks so much for doing it, the only one I have stopped is the DHEA as in 5 months my cysts had grown quite a bit and I gained several new ones then I read DHEA sometimes isn't great with endo

I know my chances of IVF success with OE are very slim so i'm praying for a natural BFP after my first lap in a few weeks

Sorry for your loss Artypants

Lilly xx


----------



## Chloe6

So sorry arty pants that must have been heartbreaking :-(
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------

